

NBC Confirms White House Lied About Osama Raid, Hersh Claims Accurate After All - randomname2
http://www.nbcnews.com/news/world/pakistanis-knew-where-bin-laden-was-say-us-sources-n357306

======
randomname2
Video report of this story:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UU7lRuMg_tM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UU7lRuMg_tM)

